# I want to fly through the woods for Halloween.



## Dannyf1220 (Sep 14, 2008)

We have had a halloween party and a haunted "house" that goes through our 2 car garage for the past 4 years. This year we have decided to include a walk through about a 250ft path through the woods behind our house.
There are two things we really want to do that we think are good ideas. 

1. We are planning to have a rope bridge (about 1 foot off the ground) made out of wooden pallets. We screwed a 2x8 between two trees and a another 2x4 screwed (about 15 feet away) between a tree and 4x4 hammered into the ground about 2 feet. We used 2 tie down straps (each rated 2000 lbs) with a ratcheting wheel to tighten them to connect between the two boards. The straps are about 2 feet apart. We cut a wooden pallet in half and fastened it to the straps. We already have did this but still need to build a step to get on and off the bridge and to sturdy the whole think up.

2. My plan is to be able to tie a steel cable (rated for 1600lbs) between two large trees about 10-15 foot above the ground. I plan to use a come along (winch)(rated for 2 tons) to pull the cable tight. Then I plan to use a pulley on the steel cable to attach a person wearing a harness to so they can stand on a ledge by the tree and jump off to fly down the cable. This is still in my head and I was just getting opinions before I decided to start. Will this work? Is there anything else I would need to do?

Just to let you know this haunted house and woods is for a party, not for TRICK OR TREATERS. Therefore we will know who will be walking over the bridge and already have someone that is willing to fly through the woods once I build it. It is not like we get a safety inspection but we do keep safety in mind in everything we do. That is why I still need to sturdy the bridge even though it is probably fine.

Also do you have any other ideas that I could use in the garage or the woods. Last year we told a story about the goatman (MD legend) and that we had caught him but he got loose and had him "pop out" when we told them he got loose. We were thinking of incorporating this into the woods part of the haunt.

PS I know this was long but I wanted to give you information on what we have did and really want to do. Any suggestions or advice are very much appreciated.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

When I was a kid, we had a cable strung across the river similar to what you're talking about. My only advice is don't make your angle too steep, or you'll be in for a rough stop at the end. If you do it right though, you'll have as much fun riding the cable as you will at your party.


----------



## sedgewickhotel (Nov 25, 2007)

Dannyf1220 said:


> 2. My plan is to be able to tie a steel cable (rated for 1600lbs) between two large trees about 10-15 foot above the ground. I plan to use a come along (winch)(rated for 2 tons) to pull the cable tight. Then I plan to use a pulley on the steel cable to attach a person wearing a harness to so they can stand on a ledge by the tree and jump off to fly down the cable. This is still in my head and I was just getting opinions before I decided to start. Will this work? Is there anything else I would need to do?


YES! I had a zip line for my second haunt and the main problem we had was that the pulley wasn't heavy duty enough. A few times down the wire, and the cable literally ate right through the steel wheel of the pulley. Make sure you get a pulley that's rated for at least double the weight of an actor. If you require a steep decline, the actor could always wear thick leather work gloves and grab the cable to stop. He(/she?) would need to be aware of the risks, etc. *cue the george of the jungle theme* - "Watch out for that [thump!]... tree"


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

HMMMMM, could be interesting......or dangerous, depends on how you do it. The lanyards on safety harnesses are designed to "pay out" under load to absorb the shock of falling. Maybe use a cable or lifting strap (nylon choker) as a lanyard. Good luck.


----------

